# Stuffed cuddle house



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

My second attempt at a stuffed cuddle house. Worked better than the first one! that's for sure.. :lol:


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I love this! What are the dimensions?


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

It's approximately 14" long, 8" wide, and 6 or 7" tall :lol:

My hogs love it because of the cushioned bottom. Which, I would too! Compared to a sleeping bag on a plastic bottom, it seems a lot more comfy!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm going to make something like this, or at least use the general idea .. when I actually have time, lol. I love the fabric too - I see it whenever I'm in Joann's (read: a LOT) and I keep waiting for it to be on sale. With how much fabric I buy at a time for bags, etc, I almost never let myself get anything that's full-price. I splurged once and got a half-dozen pretty cotton fabrics (2ft each) for bag exteriors, and about that same amount in various solid colors for the interiors - they weren't on sale and the total cost made me want to cry, lol.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

moxieberry said:


> I'm going to make something like this, or at least use the general idea .. when I actually have time, lol. I love the fabric too - I see it whenever I'm in Joann's (read: a LOT) and I keep waiting for it to be on sale. With how much fabric I buy at a time for bags, etc, I almost never let myself get anything that's full-price. I splurged once and got a half-dozen pretty cotton fabrics (2ft each) for bag exteriors, and about that same amount in various solid colors for the interiors - they weren't on sale and the total cost made me want to cry, lol.


Oh I know what you mean. I can get in big trouble at Joann's! I spend $70 every time i go. :roll:


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Thats so cute!


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

ashjac18 said:


> Thats so cute!


Thanks!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

That's really cute. Now I want one lol


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Quinn said:


> That's really cute. Now I want one lol


  maybe I should sell them hehe people like them!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

You should! I just checked your website to see if you did lol.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Quinn said:


> You should! I just checked your website to see if you did lol.


If you want I could post pictures of the fabric I have and stuff and I can make you one  how much do you think they should sell for? $20?

** edit: And also I'll make sure the print isn't upside down like this one... SIGH. I just noticed that :roll:


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm in Canada so shipping can be quite costly. I would check a site like etsy to see similar products and what they're sold for.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/106717166/o ... h_type=all

It's kind of like that :lol: except not as good


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Id say 10- 15 cus shipping can get super pricey, 
and I would worry about a hedgie chewing the frayed opening
do your hedgies pick at it?


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

hahaha Orange you glad! that made me laugh. Yes I will admit that theirs did look better but yours is more appropriate for hedgehogs. In my experience, my hogs like to get as far away from the doorway as possible and yours they can where as the one on etsy the door is the whole front. 
Ashjac brought up a good point.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

ashjac18 said:


> Id say 10- 15 cus shipping can get super pricey,
> and I would worry about a hedgie chewing the frayed opening
> do your hedgies pick at it?


I just made this today so haven't tried it. The first one I made was fleece, but didnt hold shape because of the material. I can sew it so it doesnt fray though  flannel is really easy to fray.


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Tabi said:


> ashjac18 said:
> 
> 
> > Id say 10- 15 cus shipping can get super pricey,
> ...


ahaha I understand, it really is adorable though


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

I put it in Uno's house and we'll see what he thinks of it. I'm sure there's something I can do about the fraying, like folding it under then sewing it. I just have to be crafty about it  it's all trial and error


----------

